# truck camper ?



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

what size of truck camper should i look for on my 1/2 ton short bed truck? I'm thinking of buying an older camper but not sure how long it should be. thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would be looking for a pop up cab over that would fit the 6' bed. It may be hard to find and you may pay a little bit more for it but with a 1/2 ton you are limited in what you can handle.


----------

